# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Ngọt lạ cháo ếch Malaysia

## trungga

Bạn có thể thêm tiêu, muối để cháo đậm vị nhưng lời khuyên tốt nhất là dùng cái nước đậm màu, cay xé, thoảng mùi gừng trong thớ thịt ếch.


Thịt ếch vàng ươm nổi bật trên màu nâu đậm của nước dùng, màu đỏ của ớt, màu xanh của hành.
Nói đến cháo ếch, một số người sành ăn sẽ nhớ đến đảo quốc sư tử Singapore, nhưng trong khu phố ẩm thực của bang Selangor (Malaysia) có một thương hiệu cháo ếch tươi nổi tiếng mà bất kỳ du khách hay người dân địa phương nào cũng biết - Geylang Lor 9 Fresh Frog Porridge.

Là thương hiệu được nhiều người biết đến nhưng quán lại bình dân thấy rõ với bàn ghế, nội thất đơn giản. Có lẽ ấn tượng duy nhất mà nhà hàng này để lại cho thực khách là màu đỏ tươi của tấm bảng hiệu, cùng phong cách phục vụ nhẹ nhàng, lịch sự và món cháo ếch cay nồng, thơm đậm.

Cháo ếch của quán được chia làm 3 kích cỡ tuỳ theo số lượng thực khách là hai, ba người hay 4 người. Tất nhiên giá mỗi kích thước cũng chênh nhau như cách tính giá sỉ.

Một phần như thế thường gồm 3 món là đĩa cải rổ xắt nhuyễn chiên giòn mà thực khách không hiểu làm cách nào để rau đạt đến độ giòn như thế mà vẫn giữ được độ xanh, và vị ngọt. Một tô đất cháo trắng với độ mềm, mịn hoàn hảo. Cuối cùng là nồi đất thịt ếch vàng ươm nổi bật trên cái màu vàng sậm của nước dùng, màu đỏ của ớt trái và màu trắng xanh của những gốc hành. Cả hai đều nghi ngút khói.



Một phần cháo ếch gồm một ơ cháo trắng đúng nghĩa...



Một đĩa cải rổ sốt dầu hào xanh giòn...



Và một tô thịt ếch thơm ngon, đậm đà.
Quá thích thú với dĩa rau xanh giòn ấy, cô bạn đi cùng gắp liền tù tì mấy đũa nhưng sau đó chững lại với lý do “nhanh ngấy và sao sao ấy” khiến anh bạn sành ăn bật cười “Em phải trộn với sốt dầu hào bên dưới thì mới không ngán”. Riêng tôi khi bị chỉnh “em đừng trộn rau vào cháo như thế” cũng là lúc phát hiện món rau giòn bị nhũn lúc nào không hay.

Sau hai lần lời hướng dẫn ấy, món cháo ếch có vẻ ngon hơn và đúng chuẩn hơn khi kết hợp được cái giòn, ngọt của cải rổ, cái ngọt thanh của cháo và tươi ngon của thịt.


Có hai cách để khiến chén cháo đậm vị như gia giảm thêm tiêu, muối nhưng ngon nhất là dùng chính thứ nước dùng có màu vàng sậm, đậm đà, cay nồng (chống chỉ định cho nguời không ăn cay) và thoảng hương gừng. Nhờ nước dùng, cháo đậm đà, vừa miệng hơn, còn thịt ếch nhờ nổi bật hơn vị ngọt đặc trưng của “thịt gà đồng”.

Rời nhà hàng, trong đầu tôi vẫn nhớ như in câu nói của anh bạn “phải bỏ thật nhiều ớt vào chén thì cháo mới ngon”. Bởi, không món ăn nào ngoài cháo ếch lại có lời khuyên thú vị như thế.


Geylang Lor 9 Fresh Frog Porridge10 mở cửa từ 8h - 22h hàng ngày trong tuần. Giá các món dao động từ 10 - 40 ginggit (RM). Riêng các món nước giá từ 3 - 5 ginggit (RM).

Địa chỉ: Geylang Lor 9 Fresh Frog Porridge10, Jalan SS2/61, PJ, Selangor, Malaysia.






Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *Hà Nội - Malaysia - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Malaysia - Ha Noi (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Malaysia* - *tour du lich Malaysia*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Malaysia* - *du lich Malaysia*

----------


## tamtre

trên cái biển họ nghi chữ gì vậy?

----------


## traxanh

nhìn âu cháo quá ngon

----------

